# Converting to battery power



## Heiksjames (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got a 5 year old Aritso Mikado that I would like to convert to battery power.
1. How hard is it - and how do I get directions to make the conversion?
2. I currently use the Airwire 900, and have Quantum System QSI sound - will this work with the battery power as well? 
3. Will the smoke work with the battery?
4. Do I need to put a battery in my caboose for lights? 
As you can tell - I'm a beginner...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

If you use AirWire, the first place to look is in the AirWire manual.

You can also check out any of the manuals for my G-Scale Graphics electronic products, which will give you generic instructions on the process. www.GScaleGrahics.net

You may also want to check out Tony Walsham's RCS site. Tony does an excellent job of documenting the conversion process for specific locomotives. Click here
You can run smoke with battery, but most folks don't, as most of the smoke units draw excessive current and will shorten your run times.

Caboose lighting would require a separate battery.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Using smoke with battery power....Not a problem!!! See that Western Maryland box car? That's a battery car. It houses a 27 MHz Aristo Train Engineer and 19.2 volt 3800 mah NiMH battery. Real easy to make. Even easier with Revos. Then all you have to do is flip the switch from track to battery. I get 2-3 hours run time with smoke and sound, but I don't run my trains fast. _ Smoke 'em if you got em. _


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Tom, curious as a 'Cat' - Do you power both locos from the one WM box car? 

What size wire runs between the two units, or from the box car to the loco/locos? 

:~ } 

Dirk - DMS Ry. http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom can answer 
But many of my batt cars will run 3 dash -9s easy. the factory plug wires are just fine. The ONLY time I ever burned up the "MU" wires is when I ran the rotary into a drift. 
Many of my older battery cars was also RC cars untill the revo came along. It was cheaper that way.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Back at you regarding your questions. 

I just the Aristo MU cables to wire the steam engines together. I usually just double head, but I also use an RS3 and GP9 working together. No special wiring. The wire coming out of the Train Engineer battery car is just #18 or so....about the the same as the MU cable wiring. You don't have to go crazy. KEEP IT SIMPLE!!!! I do put an automotive 6 amp fuse in series with the connector on the battery car. Obviously more engines working together drains the batteries a faster. 

Don't spend lots of hours studying. Just get something and DO IT! 

Tom P


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see you would like a simple solution, and there is. 1. Easy, the Mikado has a nice socket built in to take various decoders. 2. Great, you can buy another QSI unit, the new Titan will plug right into the socket. 3. yes, of course, in fact you can wire the QSI to turn the smoke on and off remotely, use function 12 4. I would use LED lighting and batteries, they will last a long time. All of this is pretty simple. There is an additional mod that can make the smoke puff in synchronization with the chuff sounds. Greg Posted By Heiksjames on 09 Nov 2012 01:57 PM 
I've got a 5 year old Aritso Mikado that I would like to convert to battery power.
1. How hard is it - and how do I get directions to make the conversion?
2. I currently use the Airwire 900, and have Quantum System QSI sound - will this work with the battery power as well? 
3. Will the smoke work with the battery?
4. Do I need to put a battery in my caboose for lights? 
As you can tell - I'm a beginner...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Heiksjames on 09 Nov 2012 01:57 PM 
4. Do I need to put a battery in my caboose for lights?
You can still run track power with battery powered locos. Just be sure your locos are no longer picking up track power. You can use a DPDT switch to control the input (track or battery) or do as I do and remove all the track power pickups and wiring. 

Since all my locos are now battery powered, I run from a transformer 12 vdc output to my tracks to light switch stand lights. I use the rail as the wiring.

For you caboose question, I don't particularly like track power for rolling stock lighting. Always flickers...and even with capacitors there is sometimes a slight dim. For my caboose fleet I use a 9 volt battery inside the caboose with a simple on off switch for marker lights.


----------



## Heiksjames (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow - it would be awesome to sync the smoke with the chuff sounds. Tell me more how to do that with my Airwire remote - but remember, I'm a real beginner so I would need every step spelled out!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can be done with a QSI Titan and a USA Trains smoke unit or a modified Aristo-Craft unit. 

Get the Titan in the unit first. My site will walk you through the settings in the Titan. You wind up with 4 wires from the smoke unit, those 4 wires attach to the QSI and the QSI does the rest. 

Read up on the QSI Titan on my site under the Titan section. 

Greg


----------

